# Trade Illgaskus



## KingJames (Mar 29, 2004)

what can the cavs get for big z.. 

How Much more years have the cavs got for his contract and how much is it worth...

when illgalskus' contract expires what can the cavs get for him...

or what can they get for him?/


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Cavs can get a nice player if they trade Big-Z with Dallas.
Then you guys can hire Stephen Jackson and/or Dampier after this season!

Cavs would have one of the best teams in the east with those moves!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If the Cavs miss the playoffs, do you think they will trade Z? It seemed for a while there like Silas had made some real progress with him, but he appears to have regressed and it has hurt the team.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

This has been talked about alot, under a variety of circumstances... but one thing you can't argue, Z has only 1 more year on his contract. That is a lot of cap space to free up if we keep him through next year. Heck, who knows, maybe Z would resign for much less if he thought we were improving.

For me, at this point, I would not trade him. I would hold onto him, and try to resign him for less (unlikely), and if not, have a lot of cap room to court some high-powered young free agents who might want to run with LeBron.


----------



## KingJames (Mar 29, 2004)

So what type of free agent can you get for big Z??

how much cap room does he take up and hu has a simular contract?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't have the numbers, and I don't feel like looking them up, but I think he is due $14 million next season... so basically, we could afford any free agent who was out there.....


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of free agents, I want Kirilenko... I think he's a free agent in 2005.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

To acquire big Z, Dallas can offer Walker and Shawn Bradley to Cavs... It worth?


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

No.

Walker is a bum and Bradley is a stiff.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> No.
> 
> Walker is a bum and Bradley is a stiff.


I'd have to agree with you on those assesments, but, wouldn't you say Z is on the soft side. I'm talking Charmin Soft.

So, let's come up with a viable equation for that trade scenario:

Soft = Stiff + Bum

Great trade, pull the trigger Pax!

Your friendly neighborhood heat fan. :grinning:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

He maybe soft, but he still is top ten in blocks.

Still shoots better than 50%, something Walker only shoots as good when he is at the free throw line. I don't get how a NBA player could be that bad from the line.

The most important part....Z's contract ends after next season. That money could be spent on Gasol, AK47, or many others.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Z can be good, he just needs to be aggressive, hes too soft.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Dallas still wants Ilgauskas, the Cavs could offer Ilgauskas for Steve Nash in a sign-and-trade when he becomes a free agent. Nash would be a great PG for the Cavs, his two biggest strengths are pushing the fast break and outside shooting. 

Just an idea. I think I'd rather draft a PG and take Ilgauskas off the books when his contract is up, then sign Kirilenko.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nah, Dallas would never do it. Hopefully, Nash will stay with Dallas (I say this because I am a huge Dallas fan). Like I said, Z doesnt need to be traded, he is good (remember the winning streak Cleveland had during the middle of the season, wehn he was actually playing good) but he needs to be more aggressive. Dallas needs a good center, but I wouldn't do it at the expense of Steve Nash if I were Mark Cuban. Maybe Z for Walker?:grinning:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Z can be good, he just needs to be aggressive, hes too soft.


He was playing much more aggressively before he had his nose broken. I believe that is what has made him so tentative at the end of the season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

true


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Nah, Dallas would never do it. Hopefully, Nash will stay with Dallas (I say this because I am a huge Dallas fan). Like I said, Z doesnt need to be traded, he is good (remember the winning streak Cleveland had during the middle of the season, wehn he was actually playing good) but he needs to be more aggressive. Dallas needs a good center, but I wouldn't do it at the expense of Steve Nash if I were Mark Cuban. Maybe Z for Walker?


I wouldn't want Walker for the Cavs... I know you're trying to get rid of him. But no thanks 

The only reason I can see Dallas doing the deal I mentioned was if they think Nash is going to leave in free agency and they want to get something for him. I guess it depends on that.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's a deal for you.

Cleveland Gets:

Vince Carter
Alvin Williams
Your 2nd rounder back

Toronto Gets
Z (only one year left)
Eric Williams (expiring deal)
The #10
Our conditional 1st from the Murray deal.

Salaries Match.

Toronto flips Z to Portland or Utah for cap fodder and picks.

Some of you may not like VC. That's cool. He only missed games this year because he landed on Dirty Bruce Bowen's foot coming down from a J. So his health has been good.

Lebron and VC sounds like a pretty damn good combo to me. Just gotta figure out who is Batman and who is Robin. Maybe it's Batman and Superman.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. I'd do that deal in a second. You get a nice backup in Williams for Mcinnis. And you answer the shooting problem with Carter. And Carter has proven he doesn't want to be the man on a team, and so he should have no problem deferring to Lebron--and Lebron would love to throw him some sick alley oops.

And the Cavs would still have Battie and Diop at center(you don't need scoring out of the center position if you have Boozer, Lebron, and Carter and Mcinnis on the floor.)

I think a deal like that if it happened would make the Cavs the best team in the east and one of the top teams overall. What other team in the east could rival Lebron/Carter/Boozer?

But there's no way the Raptors trade Carter for so boring a player as Z. It's just not smart business. No one would show up to watch. They would have to be really convinced that Chris Bosh was the next KG. Are they?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs cannot trade Williams he is not an expiring deal he is a free agent. I don't see Z and 2 1st rounders for Vince either. Seems rather expensive and I don't think that this makes the Cavaliers a better team. In addition the Cavs can't trade a 1st until they pay up with the first that they already owe.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> The Cavs cannot trade Williams he is not an expiring deal he is a free agent. I don't see Z and 2 1st rounders for Vince either. Seems rather expensive and I don't think that this makes the Cavaliers a better team. In addition the Cavs can't trade a 1st until they pay up with the first that they already owe.


You can trade Williams because his Bird rights belong to Cle until he signs somewhere else or is renounced. When I said expiring, I meant expiring now. He can be traded until August or so when he actually becomes "free".

Z has one year left on a big deal. There have been tons of rumblings of his moving, and believe me, of what I have heard coming back, you should jump at a deal like this. Pax thinks the young bigs are ready to step up.

As for not being able to trade the pick, Clevleand can trade it because the trade to Phx stipulates top 13 protection. The pick is ~#10. It is therefore Cleveland's to use or deal.

As for bad biz for the Raptors, this team is capped out with a lot of reasonably immovable players. Chances are this will never happen, but if the Raps new GM wants to rebuild, VC may go.

This deal for the Raps brings back some cap flexibility and picks. Remember, they would flip Z to another team that wants a center and is actually competetive for youth or picks.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

Z is a finesse center and we really could use a 7'0 tall Boozer :-D


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

> Z is a finesse center and we really could use a 7'0 tall Boozer :-D


Yah cuz the 6'9 Boozer dosent hurt us enough on D. I wouldent trade Z for Carter though. You dont win in the playoffs without a really good big. I know Boozer is good but if Diop is out there with him they wont even have to cover Diop so Boozer would probally recieve more attention. 

Nice to see you in a different post blowuptheraptors.


----------

